# Really hard poop,...



## IRTehDuckie (Mar 19, 2012)

So ted poops our really super hard poop, and A LOT of pee, from what i can see there is not a lot of white stuff in his pee either, i havent fed him anything different, he still eats the same amount, which is a lot, and he still eats a variety, he does get a calcium supplement but not a lot, maybe 3 times a week. He is mostly constantly in the sun, and he is ALWAYS warm.. 

we live in san diego and it has been cold and rainy the past 4 days almost.. could that be why? he hasnt gotten a lot of sun the past couple days..

Maybe its nothing, but ive never seen his poop hard like that.. I recently started feeding him some timothy hay.. could that be the cause too? because its almost the same green color. just really super hard.


----------



## Tom (Mar 19, 2012)

Try soaking more often, rehydrating the hay before you feed it, and spraying the food with water before they eat it.

It is likely that the dry hay is the cause of the change. A lower activity level due to the cold weather could contribute to it.


----------



## IRTehDuckie (Mar 19, 2012)

it has me worried.. ill give him a good bath right now =] and ill see how it goes. thanks!


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 19, 2012)

Add some wet greens to his diet for a while. That should loosen him up a bit. Cactus too.


----------



## Tom (Mar 19, 2012)

Ooh good idea Yvonne. Aloe too, if you've got it.


----------



## IRTehDuckie (Mar 21, 2012)

So, just a quick update.. I did soak Ted a few times the last couple days and he seems to be back to his regular self =] 

so thanks for the advice guys!


----------

